# Adjustment Brush



## Jim1RCS (Aug 2, 2014)

How do I get the brush to pick up "blue sky' on the right of a picture and 'paste' it on the left (to eliminate a red 'clipping)?
How do you activate the mask - because the brush goes all over - not just the clipping?
 I read LRQ's Quick Start, cannot find enough detail in Lr5FAQ and watched every tutorial I can find!
Thx!
jim

ps....posted earlier.  Popped up that I'd done so, but the popup went always almost instantaneously and I couldn't find the post!!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 2, 2014)

Jim said:


> How do I get the brush to pick up "blue sky' on the right of a picture and 'paste' it on the left (to eliminate a red 'clipping)?
> How do you activate the mask - because the brush goes all over - not just the clipping?
> I read LRQ's Quick Start, cannot find enough detail in Lr5FAQ and watched every tutorial I can find!
> Thx!
> ...


Some post go into moderation and need to be approved before being released to the general audience.  This is to catch SPAM and nefarious Phishing attempts. 
The red clipping is an indicator that can be toggled with the {J} key.  If the clipping is due to over exposure (likely) the brush tool that you probably want id the Exposure preset,  By adjusting the exposure to a negative number you can reduce the exposure in the area painted.  There is a paint overlay color too  It is cycled on and off using the {O} key.  There are 4 choices for overlay color, red, green, white and black.  You can cycle through these colors using the {Shft}{O} hotkey.  If you want your adjustment brush to affect only certain colors, there is a color choice box at the bottom of the tool dialog.  whenyou move the cursor into the color picking box it becomes a dropper and you select the color at the tip of the dropper.  If you move the dropper cursor outside of the color picking box, you can pick colors directly from the image.

You can not paint new colors using the adjustment brush.  If you want to replace an area with the contents of another area, you probably want to use the the clone tool. With it, you pick a target area and LR will suggest a source area if you don't like the source area picked by LR you  can move that area with the mouse.   As a small circle the clone tool is good for cleaning up dust spots.  As a large irregular shape, the clone tool is good for getting rid of unwanted part of the image or replacing large blocks of sky with another.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Aug 2, 2014)

WOW!  Great answer Cletus!!  Man, was I way off!
What about enabling the mask.  I watched one tutorial where someone painted some rocks and the color never went in to the water, even though almost 1/2 of the brush was in it!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 2, 2014)

Just underneath the Feather and Flow sliders is the Auto Mask check box......turn it on to protect the edges.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Aug 2, 2014)

Thx, Jim Wilde!


----------

